
Registration Open for Google Code Jam - timr
http://code.google.com/codejam/
======
pistoriusp
Has anyone done anything like this before? If so could you share some of your
experiences with us?

~~~
notdarkyet
At first glance I figured the problems would be something similar to Project
Euler (projecteuler.net) which I have spent some time with. After reading up
it seems to be more in line with topcoder competitions
(<http://www.topcoder.com/tc>). Nonetheless I am glad this was brought to my
attention and I will be brushing up on my skills to try it!

~~~
kobs
You may also find Sphere Online Judge: <http://www.spoj.pl> and
<http://acm.uva.es/archive/nuevoportal/> useful. Both contain problems from a
multitude of sources, namely ACM-ICPC. I've never participated in the Google
Code Jam, but presumably, these problems should serve you well.

------
lpgauth
Quebec is not in the list of provinces for Canada :( Does this mean I can't
participate?

~~~
sdp
I read the terms of the contest and noticed that myself:

    
    
      The Contest is void in Quebec and where prohibited by law.

(<http://code.google.com/codejam/contest/static/terms.html> Section 2 -
Eligibility)

~~~
lpgauth
Why? Anyone familiar with the law?

~~~
seiji
They want legal registration, 10% of the prize, and written reports after the
contest is over. Too much hassle.

[http://contests.about.com/od/sweepstakes101/f/VoidinQuebec.h...](http://contests.about.com/od/sweepstakes101/f/VoidinQuebec.htm)

------
ajkirwin
Can someone actually explain this for me? I just.. don't think I get it. What
do you, well.. do?

